# Batterie macbook blanc unibody



## JustTheWay (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite expliquer mon "problème", ma batterie du macbook est en fin de vie.

Le problème c'est que maintenant, il n'y plus d'avertissement ni de mise en veille prolongé, en gros il s'éteint d'un coup. C'est mauvais pour le DD au passage. 

J'ai un macbook blanc unibody la première version(fin 2009).

Informations de la batterie :


> Informations sur le modèle:
> Nº de série:    9G94207WY9LGA
> Fabricant :    DP
> Nom de l&#8217;appareil:    bq20z451
> ...


Le problème c'est pas que la batterie soit morte (quoiqu'elle est morte d'un coup, je suis passé d'une heure 30, à 3 minutes).

C'est un mini coup de gueule car même sur PC quand la batterie est "morte" il y a une mise en veille. Bref inadmissible.

Au passage est-il possible d'acheter uniquement une batterie APPLE sans la réparation qui va avec ?


----------



## esimport (24 Août 2012)

oui, il est possible de trouver la batterie dans le commerce, il faudra par contre un tournevis spécifique TRI WING pour démonter:


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Août 2012)

Oui mais je veux une batterie APPLE, tu as un site ?


----------



## chrispff (24 Août 2012)

Macway par exemple, via le site ou ses 2 magasins.
J'avais acheté une batterie chez eux, meme si l'accueil est deplorable... 
Si tu es sur Paris, il y a le choix! Il y a des revendeurs mac a Montgallet.

As tu essayé avec un autre logiciel pour voir l'etat reel de la batterie?
Je te dis ca car il y a quelques semaines, sur le MacBook de ma copine, la batterie etait soi disant morte, et depuis plus de probleme....
Et sur le mien, il y a 2 semaines, un message du genre "a changer bientot" dans la barre des menus, et depuis plus rien....


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Août 2012)

chrispff a dit:


> Macway par exemple, via le site ou ses 2 magasins.
> J'avais acheté une batterie chez eux, meme si l'accueil est deplorable...
> Si tu es sur Paris, il y a le choix! Il y a des revendeurs mac a Montgallet.
> 
> ...



J'ai pas trouvé sur macway, et je veux une batterie APPLE.

J'ai bien regardé pour la batterie je vais pas jeter 130 euros  je suis étudiant, et déjà j&#8217;hésite à acheter un autre ordi (netbook) plutôt que de changer la batterie, et de mettre mon macbook en fixe.


----------



## chrispff (24 Août 2012)

Libre a toi de ne pas tenter un vrai logiciel pour connaitre l'etat reel de ta batterie, de ne pas tenter de reinitialiser la SMC http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR.
Si j'avais juste regardé la barre des menu avec l'icone de la batterie a 3% ne se rechargeant plus, j'aurai racheté une batterie pour rien!

Mais alors tu vas devoir les "jeter les 130&#8364;" si en plus tu veux du Apple.... c'est le prix, non negociable!


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Août 2012)

J'ai déjà fait tout les test 

Le "vérifiez la batterie" je l'ai depuis super longtemps 

Moi c'est pas ça la batterie est à 100% et dans les 3 minutes il s'éteint , ma batterie est morte depuis 2,3 mois ...

Je veux pas négocier le prix, je veux juste la batterie pas le montage.


----------



## chrispff (24 Août 2012)

Comme elle est vraiment morte malheureusement, une batterie chez Apple c'est 139 hors montage http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MA561G/A/batterie-rechargeable-macbook-13-pouces-(blanc)#overview

Sache quand meme pour info que j'ai eu pas mal de galere avec mes Macbook, ce qui m'a conduit a acheter du non Apple pour voir, faute de moyens.
Par contre, il faut bien se renseigner sur les revendeurs.

1 batterie a 99 chez Macway qui fete ses 3 ans (contre 2 pour celle d'origine). J'avais plutot confiance vu qu'ils ont 2 boutiques, qu'ils existent depuis longtemps, et ont une garantie et un vrai SAV, meme si l'accueil est .....
2 chargeurs secteur achetés chez un petit revendeur (bonnes critiques Internet) a 30 au lieu de 79, soit 60 les 2 au lieu de 158. Ils ont maintenant 1 an 1/2.

Peut etre que d'autres pourront te dire leurs experiences Apple/non Apple.
Bon courage


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Août 2012)

Mais j'ai macbook 6.1 le blanc unibody, donc une batterie inamovible 

Pour la batterie je préfère prendre APPLE autant le reste (adaptateur et tout) c'est pas très grave, autant la batterie, si il y a un défaut c'est mieux d'avoir une APPLE et j'ai regardé le peu que j'ai trouvé comme batterie c'est pas des officiels et 80 euros ...


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Août 2012)

Bon je suis allé à l'apple store, je donne donc des infos : 
- Impossible d'acheter une batterie inamovible pour la monter soi même. 

Par contre ils vont aussi changer mon écran gratuitement alors que mon ordinateur n'est plus sous garantie depuis 1 an et demi, à cause des fissures sur la charnière derrière l'écran. 

C'est cool.

129 euos TTC le changement de batterie.


----------



## esimport (26 Août 2012)

ce que Apple appelle "batterie inamovible", est une batterie démontable à l'aide des tournevis spéciaux tri-wing. Il en est en fait possible, et cela très facilement de démonter et de remplacer soi-même une batterie sur les MacBooks unibody blanc polymère et Macbook pro, il suffit juste d'avoir les bons outils:
http://esimport.fr/outil-demontage-apple/271-tournevis-tri-wing.html


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Août 2012)

Je sais je voulais juste que l'on ne peut pas acheter une batterie dans un apple store pour la monter soi même 

Je voulais une batterie APPLE.

Ensuite le changement de l'écran gratuit me dit que j'ai quand même bien fais d'aller chez APPLE, surtout que pour moi le genuis bar était super sympa.


----------

